# At what point is it agreed that the Caron Butler trade was a disaster?



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Well? I'm not looking to I say "I told you so" or anything... but I'm just wondering if you supporters of that trade envisioned Kwame looking this bad early? As for me I'm really dreading the fact that I have to watch him for two more years. He disgusts me.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Now..


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey B34C who is Kidd talking about, is it Parker?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

What date did the trade happen?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Dunno about you guys but im still going to give him some time.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> Hey B34C who is Kidd talking about, is it Parker?


Heck no.. Deron Williams :banana:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Caron Butler is an above average dime a dozen SF. Smush Parker, an SPL pickup, is performing better than he did at any point last season, including all those worthless 20+ ppg games he had at the end of the year (where he didn't play any defense). Kwame has performed poorly through 6 games, big deal. Laron Profit has been good off the bench, though.

Really, you can't logically argue that the Lakers should miss Caron Butler. You could have given him away for free and this team wouldn't have noticed the loss of his impact, they already have Odom playing his position, and the way Devean George has played this season it actually works out for the better as Devean can at least play defense (I know, Devean seems like he may be worth more than Doritos, shocking).


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The day the lakers play the wizards...


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

EHL said:


> Caron Butler is an above average dime a dozen SF. Smush Parker, an SPL pickup, is performing better than he did at any point last season, including all those worthless 20+ ppg games he had at the end of the year (where he didn't play any defense). Kwame has performed poorly through 6 games, big deal. Laron Profit has been good off the bench, though.
> 
> Really, you can't logically argue that the Lakers should miss Caron Butler. You could have given him away for free and this team wouldn't have noticed the loss of his impact, they already have Odom playing his position, and the way Devean George has played this season it actually works out for the better as Devean can at least play defense (I know, Devean seems like he may be worth more than Doritos, shocking).


 Devean George isn't worth a bag of Fun'Uns


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

tone wone said:


> Devean George isn't worth a bag of Fun'Uns


obviously you havent seen the first laker game against denver


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i dont care if kwame gives the lakers 5 pts and 5 rebs 
the only reason the lakers made that trade was to get a big man.
kwames BANGING :rocket: bodies with the likes of KG, k-mart, and webber.
plus, if the lakers kept caron butler, instead of trading him for a big, laker fans would of start bashing mitch kupchak anyways. for not getting a big.
so the point is, the trade gave us a starting PF (yeah hes not performing as well as expected but hes still starting :biggrin: )
with devean george coming back we had too many SF anyways..
so no matter what kwame brown gives us, i think we didnt have any choice but to make the trade. so cant really label it as a disaster. more like destiny.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Well? I'm not looking to I say "I told you so" or anything... but I'm just wondering if you supporters of that trade envisioned Kwame looking this bad early? As for me I'm really dreading the fact that I have to watch him for two more years. He disgusts me.


I don't like Kwame at all right now but I don't think we should have kept Butler either. If you're arguing that we should have explored another deal for him, I'm with you. However, it makes little to no sense to keep Butler on the roster. He's a SF and a SF only. Lamar's best position is SF and he has a much higher ceiling than Caron does. We couldn't live with Lamar playing PF for another year and getting worn down by bigger, stronger players. It also doesn't make much sense to have Caron come off the bench because he likely wouldn't be playing for more than 15 mins per game. There's just not alot of playing time available at SF or SG on this team. I would have much rather turned Caron and another player or two into Jamal Magloire than Kwame Brown. However, we're stuck with Kwame now so I've got no choice but to support the deal. I'll give you credit for one thing, though. You thought he was a loser and so far he looks like a loser. Bad hands. Bad judgement. Lack of desire. Man on man how that 2001 draft worked out. Tyson Chandler is the best player by default.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Pinball said:


> Man on man how that 2001 draft worked out. Tyson Chandler is the best player by default.


Pau Gasol, Richard Jefferson, and Gilbert Arenas might have something to say about that.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

tone wone said:


> Devean George isn't worth a bag of Fun'Uns


and honestly over the past couple years, most laker fans would agree with you. infact alot of us wanted to trade him for a bag of doritos. However through the first couple games this year he has looked pretty decent and someone that i dont cuss out Phil Jackson for putting him in the game. However I probably just jinxed it and will have more fouls than points on monday


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Soooon lol


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

EHL said:


> Caron Butler is an above average dime a dozen SF. Smush Parker, an SPL pickup, is performing better than he did at any point last season, including all those worthless 20+ ppg games he had at the end of the year (where he didn't play any defense). Kwame has performed poorly through 6 games, big deal. Laron Profit has been good off the bench, though.
> 
> Really, you can't logically argue that the Lakers should miss Caron Butler. You could have given him away for free and this team wouldn't have noticed the loss of his impact, they already have Odom playing his position, and the way Devean George has played this season it actually works out for the better as Devean can at least play defense (I know, Devean seems like he may be worth more than Doritos, shocking).


Wow, in order to avoid overly bashing Kwame I got you defending Devean! I'll take that.



> I don't like Kwame at all right now but I don't think we should have kept Butler either. If you're arguing that we should have explored another deal for him, I'm with you. However, it makes little to no sense to keep Butler on the roster. He's a SF and a SF only. Lamar's best position is SF and he has a much higher ceiling than Caron does. We couldn't live with Lamar playing PF for another year and getting worn down by bigger, stronger players. It also doesn't make much sense to have Caron come off the bench because he likely wouldn't be playing for more than 15 mins per game. There's just not alot of playing time available at SF or SG on this team. I would have much rather turned Caron and another player or two into Jamal Magloire than Kwame Brown. However, we're stuck with Kwame now so I've got no choice but to support the deal. I'll give you credit for one thing, though. You thought he was a loser and so far he looks like a loser. Bad hands. Bad judgement. Lack of desire. Man on man how that 2001 draft worked out. Tyson Chandler is the best player by default.


Believe me, I wanted the Lakers to trade Butler the minute the Shaq trade went down. But not just for the sake of trading him for the first big available. I said at the time we could of gotten more for him and the Desmond Mason + 1st for Magloire deal proved that. The logic in trading Butler cause you have Odom for Brown would be like having Nash and Kidd on the same team and then trading Nash for Gerald Wallace cause you have no SF.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

Give Kwame some time. I know he hasn't played up to par this first 6 games, but a lot of people who have come to the lakers since phil was coach hasn't been able to grasp the triangle. I think this is one of the reasons he's struggling and all he needs is time to adjust.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> Pau Gasol, Richard Jefferson, and Gilbert Arenas might have something to say about that.


Sorry, I meant among the 3 HS big men. Chandler is the best by default.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> Give Kwame some time. I know he hasn't played up to par this first 6 games, but a lot of people who have come to the lakers since phil was coach hasn't been able to grasp the triangle. I think this is one of the reasons he's struggling and all he needs is time to adjust.


Yeah, that's partially true. At the same, as I said at the beginning of this trade, Kwame Brown has been a loser his entire career and if he doesn't do jack by the ASB he'll _very_ likely never do jack the rest of his career with the Lakers. Which is sad given his physical gifts.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

though odom is a better player than caron...caron has more chemistry with kobe...and he plays with a passion that makes the laker crowd go crazy...even though he over does it sometimes...my point is that chemistry is more important than talent...look at the pistons (though i hate to say it)


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

EHL said:


> Caron Butler is an above average dime a dozen SF. Smush Parker, an SPL pickup, is performing better than he did at any point last season, including all those worthless 20+ ppg games he had at the end of the year (where he didn't play any defense). Kwame has performed poorly through 6 games, big deal. Laron Profit has been good off the bench, though.
> 
> Really, you can't logically argue that the Lakers should miss Caron Butler. You could have given him away for free and this team wouldn't have noticed the loss of his impact, they already have Odom playing his position, and the way Devean George has played this season it actually works out for the better as Devean can at least play defense (I know, Devean seems like he may be worth more than Doritos, shocking).


Yeah....thats pretty much how I see it.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm disappointed that Kwame hasn't panned out what we would like to see from him so far. However, I'm gonna wait patiently for Kwame's arrival with the Lakers.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

EHL summed it up. I said it before the season when the trade went down, Butler isn't an impact player at all really. He is dime a dozen. Kobe-Odom-Kwame-Mihm is better than Kobe-Butler-Odom-Mihm. If the lineup is better with Kwame instead of Butler, you can't really say the trade was bad. So far it's been a step sideways, but atleast with Kwame, there is the ability to improve a great deal in time, under a great teacher in Phil Jackson. Even if he never gets better, it's still only a step sideways, so it's worth the risk, imo, even if Kwame is most likely a finished product. It's hard for a trade to be a disaster if you're trading a bench wing player. That's just an easy position to fill.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> EHL summed it up. I said it before the season when the trade went down, Butler isn't an impact player at all really. He is dime a dozen. Kobe-Odom-Kwame-Mihm is better than Kobe-Butler-Odom-Mihm. If the lineup is better with Kwame instead of Butler, you can't really say the trade was bad. So far it's been a step sideways, but atleast with Kwame, there is the ability to improve a great deal in time, under a great teacher in Phil Jackson. Even if he never gets better, it's still only a step sideways, so it's worth the risk, imo, even if Kwame is most likely a finished product. It's hard for a trade to be a disaster if you're trading a bench wing player. That's just an easy position to fill.


Exactly. Not many of us here think that Kwame is having a great season, but it is still after five games, and despite his poor performance, he does bring in an extra big body which we severely lacked last season. Now, Odom slides back to the SF position where his potential and talent is obviously sky high in comparison to Caron Butler.

I've followed Caron for a long time, and I wish things could've worked out, but there was no room on this team for him. He's good enough to start in the Eastern Conference, but definately not on a team out West that is lacking size.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

tone wone said:


> Devean George isn't worth a bag of Fun'Uns


Neither is he worth a bag of Doritos.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Pau Gasol, Richard Jefferson, and Gilbert Arenas might have something to say about that.


 You also have Jason Richardson, Zach Randolph, Tony Parker, Joe Johnson, and Samuel Dalembert.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

f22egl said:


> You also have Jason Richardson, Zach Randolph, Tony Parker, Joe Johnson, and Samuel Dalembert.


Posted above.



Pinball said:


> Sorry, I meant among the 3 HS big men. Chandler is the best by default.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Kwame has nearly 3 turnovers per game is what appears to be the most disturbing. despite his great athletic ability, MJ noted that Kwame could not even palm a ball since his hands were so small. Kwame may have a breakout game eventually but the thing with him is maintaining consistency. On the court, he is still a project despite entering his 5th season in the NBA. He has a wide arsenal of move but he hasn't developed a consistent go to move. Brown also lacks the ability to rebound which clearly shows a lack of his effort given his athletic gifts. I think the Lakers could find somebody to put up Brown's numbers for simply a few million. Perhaps it would have been better to start over by trading Butler for a pick, but I still hope the best for Kwame.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The Lakers instead of trading Caron should have traded Kobe and 1st rounder for KG

Mihm, KG, Odom, Butler, Parker actually fits a lot better then the present starting lineup


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Pinball said:


> Posted above.


 Sorry didn't see that till I got to the end of the thread.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> EHL summed it up. I said it before the season when the trade went down, Butler isn't an impact player at all really. He is dime a dozen. Kobe-Odom-Kwame-Mihm is better than Kobe-Butler-Odom-Mihm. If the lineup is better with Kwame instead of Butler, you can't really say the trade was bad. So far it's been a step sideways, but atleast with Kwame, there is the ability to improve a great deal in time, under a great teacher in Phil Jackson. Even if he never gets better, it's still only a step sideways, so it's worth the risk, imo, even if Kwame is most likely a finished product. It's hard for a trade to be a disaster if you're trading a bench wing player. That's just an easy position to fill.


How is the current lineup better? They are worse offensively AND defensively. Rebounding is about the same. Our low post scoring was greater with Odom at PF then Kwame. I wish Turiaf were healthy so that this would of made the trade even less of a need. We could of started Odom and Kobe in the backcourt and then Caron, Turiaf and Mihm up front.

I remember your logic for Caron being a "dime a dozen" saying he wouldn't start on teams like the Knicks and Heat. I'm pretty sure he would start over Posey and Barnes/Crawford. Does it also mean you trade him for the hell of it because he's easily replaceable? And that logic would mean Kwame is a 50 for a nickel deal? If so why trade for a guy so limited in the first place? He literally is the worst starting PF in the league. Cook could of been the same thing, except he would give us some tangible production outside of fouls.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

kwame is struggling right now, theres no doubt about that. I still think that you gotta give him a little more time to prove himself.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

TheLegend said:


> I've followed Caron for a long time, and I wish things could've worked out, but there was no room on this team for him. He's good enough to start in the Eastern Conference, but definately not on a team out West that is lacking size.


He doesn't even start for Washington. He averages 18 points, 6 boards and 4 assists off the bench.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> How is the current lineup better? They are worse offensively AND defensively. Rebounding is about the same. Our low post scoring was greater with Odom at PF then Kwame. I wish Turiaf were healthy so that this would of made the trade even less of a need. We could of started Odom and Kobe in the backcourt and then Caron, Turiaf and Mihm up front.


I'd say the offense, defense and rebounder are all better with that lineup. Turiaf isn't healthy, and he hasn't even played a real game yet. 



Jamel Irief said:


> I remember your logic for Caron being a "dime a dozen" saying he wouldn't start on teams like the Knicks and Heat. I'm pretty sure he would start over Posey and Barnes/Crawford. Does it also mean you trade him for the hell of it because he's easily replaceable? And that logic would mean Kwame is a 50 for a nickel deal? If so why trade for a guy so limited in the first place? He literally is the worst starting PF in the league. Cook could of been the same thing, except he would give us some tangible production outside of fouls.


Butler wouldn't start for Miami. If they needed offense, they could start Walker at small forward, but they need defense, so Posey starts. Butler would start for the Knicks, but they're 0-5 and a lot worse than people thought. The list of teams he would start for is still pretty short, there are so many good wings in the league. Kwame has been the worst starting power forward so far, but that's what Butler was at small forward pretty much, and you got to move Odom back to his natural spot and gave the team some size and athleticism upfront.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Caron Butler may be "dime a dozen" but at this point LA traded him a inferior player.....thats never good even if he fills a position of need (power foward).

The young man has hands of stone. Watching that Sixers game thinking if Kwame had Webber's hands he would be a muuuuch better player


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

i think hes shown some signs like that double double he had against the twolves. just give him time before we all call him a bust. lets say half season


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I'd say the offense, defense and rebounder are all better with that lineup. Turiaf isn't healthy, and he hasn't even played a real game yet.


How can you claim that the offense is better? Despite Kobe's increased scoring, nobody should try to argue that Odom, Butler, Kobe, Cook and Mihm is a better scoring lineup than what we have. Rebounding is about the same which is sad considering the difference in size between Parker/Kwame and Atkins/Butler. Defense is arguable.



> Butler wouldn't start for Miami. If they needed offense, they could start Walker at small forward, but they need defense, so Posey starts. Butler would start for the Knicks, but they're 0-5 and a lot worse than people thought.


Except that Butler is both a better scorer and defender than Walker. You really going to claim that Antonie would start over him? This is as puzzling to me than your original claim about the Knicks.



> The list of teams he would start for is still pretty short, there are so many good wings in the league. Kwame has been the worst starting power forward so far, but that's what Butler was at small forward pretty much, and you got to move Odom back to his natural spot...


Ok, so what if WE don't even start Caron? We have his 18 points, 6 boards and 4 assists coming off the bench for 28 minutes a game? Keep Odom at his natural spot. That would be nice.



> ...and gave the team some size and athleticism upfront.


Let's sign some WWF wrestlers, they are pretty athletic and big... and about as productive as Kwame.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Defense is arguable.


Defense is not arguable in the least, the Lakers are allowing far fewer points per game per 100 possessions than last season, and a lower FG% too. The defense is, without a doubt, better than last year. The offense isn't, which was predictable, as the team has had exactly 6 weeks of triangle practice, and a total of two weeks of in-game triangle practice. Caron wouldn't have made much of a difference there.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm with Jemel on this, Caron was on a roll at the end of last season too. He plays with passion, and if Kobe doesn't have his shot, Caron has the initiative to take it to the hoop and get some points when things are falling.
Considering the Hornets firesale of Baron Davis or Magloire, I think we could have gotten them in a deal if we packaged it with a draft pick. Caron butler is a young guy and a better player then anyone the Hornets got in return for their trades.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Also Caron is not as replaceable as people seem to think, look at Washington's record. The lost Hughes and essentially replace him with Caron. They are doing pretty good.

Now I understand, why the Lakers made the trade, but they could have gotten something better -- look to Hornets trades as example. If Kwame can get 12/9, it will be reasonable trade, but he can't even do that. I don't need Kwame to be an allstar but I am expecting him to at least be serviceable. He still has time, and I hope he works out.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

As much as I am dissapointed with Kwame's performances in the 6 games thus far, I still would give him time until the All-star break or even a full season, and if we make the playoffs what can he do to benefit this team. Everyone must remember besides Kobe, Luke, and Devean George no other player has experience playing in this triangle system. Kwame just looks lost out there but a lot of Laker players, such as Lamar are missing easy buckets. I think it's Kobe that needs to take the initiative and try to get our frontline touches...Kobe forces too many shots against 3 players. Reckon that when he does pass the ball Kwame doesn't always execute properly, but that will come in time. Kwame just deserves more time just like saying SMUSH PARKER is MVP is premature. Once they guys got a season under their belt playing with each other the talent will come. I just wish Kobe will start trusting his teammates instead of trying to force the offense.

On another note: When Andrew Bynum enters the game I think the Lakers play a much more fluid offense. We need another solid big man, Jerome James anyone? lol


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> As much as I am dissapointed with Kwame's performances in the 6 games thus far, I still would give him time until the All-star break or even a full season, and if we make the playoffs what can he do to benefit this team. Everyone must remember besides Kobe, Luke, and Devean George no other player has experience playing in this triangle system. Kwame just looks lost out there but a lot of Laker players, such as Lamar are missing easy buckets. I think it's Kobe that needs to take the initiative and try to get our frontline touches...Kobe forces too many shots against 3 players. Reckon that when he does pass the ball Kwame doesn't always execute properly, but that will come in time. Kwame just deserves more time just like saying SMUSH PARKER is MVP is premature. Once they guys got a season under their belt playing with each other the talent will come. I just wish Kobe will start trusting his teammates instead of trying to force the offense.
> 
> On another note: When Andrew Bynum enters the game I think the Lakers play a much more fluid offense. We need another solid big man, Jerome James anyone? lol



I agree with what you wrote. I just wanted to see if the supporters felt it was a good deal even Kwame keeps playing like this, and apparently there are still many that do. Where I do disagree is when you open up the possibility of him turning it around. Don't see it happening.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Teezy said:


> i think hes shown some signs like that double double he had against the twolves. just give him time before we all call him a bust. lets say half season


 He's already had 4 seasons in the NBA. I thought it was a good trade for LA, looks like I was wrong. The guy plays with no intensity whatsoever.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Ok, so what if WE don't even start Caron? We have his *18 points, 6 boards and 4 assists * coming off the bench for 28 minutes a game? Keep Odom at his natural spot. That would be nice.


only if gilbert arenas was the starting pg for the lakers..


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> He's already had 4 seasons in the NBA. I thought it was a good trade for LA, looks like I was wrong. The guy plays with no intensity whatsoever.


 he has the worst possible body language on the court. He looks like he would rather be anywhere but there when he's playing.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

tone wone said:


> he has the worst possible body language on the court. He looks like he would rather be anywhere but there when he's playing.


you can say the same thing about t-mac.
but t-mac's actually trying hard its just his lazy eyes that makes us think that way.
its just the way nba players play. they make the game look so easy that it makes them look like theyre not trying.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

dannyM said:


> you can say the same thing about t-mac.
> but t-mac's actually trying hard its just his *lazy eyes that makes us think that way.*
> its just the way nba players play. they make the game look so easy that it makes them look like theyre not trying.



:laugh:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I dont think we can call it a disaster yet. :biggrin:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

haha you beat me into it...i was going to bring this back from the dead.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Kwame can be the interior defender that every championship team needs.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Ouch.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

awful bump... if we jinx it im having you banned


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*what was i thinking posting that crap* edit


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> awful bump... if we jinx it im having you banned



:laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Once he does this for more than TWO WEEKS.. I'll accept it.. actually it'll take longer for that'll happen from me.. this was suppose to be a Championship move.. will it be? NOT NOW.. in the future? Maybe..


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Once he does this for more than TWO WEEKS.. I'll accept it.. actually it'll take longer for that'll happen from me.. this was suppose to be a Championship move.. will it be? NOT NOW.. in the future? Maybe..


BC, dont make it hard on yourself, just say that Kwame will always be a bum, it'll make things easier


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Once he does this for more than TWO WEEKS.. I'll accept it.. actually it'll take longer for that'll happen from me.. this was suppose to be a Championship move.. will it be? NOT NOW.. in the future? Maybe..


Hater.

Just roll with the good times........


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What the hell am I hating? I'm loving Kwame's play.. I've been complimenting him non stop.. I'm just not completely sold until I see it a full year? What's so hard to understand about me being that way? I'm not ripping on Kwame at all the past month or so and if I am, it isnt much of anything at all.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Guys B34C is not hating. Trust me if he was hating ud know ! He's giving Kwame the respect he deserves.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We could be like the rest of the Lakers haters and crawl into a hole until Kwame has a bad game. Then we could come out in full force!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> We could be like the rest of the Lakers haters and crawl into a hole until Kwame has a bad game. Then we could come out in full force!


I'm a little outta it right now.. didnt understand that at all.. but laughed real hard :rofl:

Again - FWIW, I'm not all the way there today so that could be why I'm lost..


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

i swear to GOD if Kwame gets jinxed i will kill something


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

btw.... yeaaaaaaaaa



Teezy said:


> i think hes shown some signs like that double double he had against the twolves. just give him time before we all call him a bust. lets say half season


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Good lord, you guys are already satisfied that he turned it around? Or is this just (hopefully) premature excitement?

I'm guessing it's the latter, considering we started the season with "Smush Parker is god" threads only to see them flip to "I crave Smush Parker's death."


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm not.. Wish he would do what he's doing longer.. :laugh:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Hahaha this bump makes Jamel and his supporters look silly.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The trade still looks bad because Butler (17 PPG) and Atkins (11 PPG) both start on playoff teams. I know they wanted to get a big man but they could have signed one for the MLE or traded up and drafted Diogu or Frye.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> The trade still looks bad because Butler (17 PPG) and Atkins (11 PPG) both start on playoff teams. I know they wanted to get a big man but they could have signed one for the MLE or traded up and drafted Diogu or Frye.


But still, those points have been made up easily with all our other players. I think we average the same amount of points as last season if not more. What those two dont bring that Kwame does is interior defense and solid man defense on some of the better post players in the league. 

Like others have pointed out, it's much better to have an interior presence, than having another scoring wing, while Lamar plays out of position.

The trade may still favor the Wizards, but not that much. 

It's not that much of a "disaster" as Jamel pointed out.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

don't jinx it halloffamer!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2513297#post2513297


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Interview with Kawme was just on 570. Guy is actually a decent speaker. Even though Joe tried to get him rattled a little, didnt work. I also liked that Kawme didnt blame anyone else for his season. Also made it seem like he is definatly expecting to remain a center. Which I think he should.

Good interview.


----------

